
Autonomous vehicles are coming. Now comes the hard part - edward
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/15/technology/autonomous-vehicles-governments/index.html
======
LinuxBender
\- Will people be allowed to send their children unattended to grandma's house
by themselves in the car? How about the family dog?

\- If someone hacks my car and runs over a lot of people or into a building,
am I liable? Do I have to prove I didn't hack myself?

